# metal studs



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

just wondering what everyone uses for attaching cornerbead to metal studs? i have 2650 ft of corner bead to go on and have never done metal studs before, i always staple metal bead on. was thinking of maybe buying a hopper and using no coat, or maybe using vinyl bead, glue and a hand stapler.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd go with paper face metal bead. Mud it on, wipe it off and your done. Shouldnt take more than 30 seconds per stick. 

Thats just me. Different guys do it different ways and get good results.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Run the ultra wide paper faced metal mud on bead ..works great get a hopper.and roller:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

1" crown staples about every 12" on each side!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

paper bead all the way,no coat too pricey where we are,here's a thread you can read on installing beads without a hopper,you need a outside bead applicator,compound tube,and a bead rollerhttp://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/corner-bead-applicator-1520/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hey the link didn't work http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/corner-bead-applicator-1520/ 
here you go


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Got my outside applacater from allwall..they have two different types.i got the nylon head from advanced tools:thumbup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

those aplicators work great with an apla-tech cfs system tooo :thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I got the one with out wheels...dont .....get the one with wheels..make sure the corner is covered good with mud.....or else it will not stick and pucker out..no good


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Got my outside applacater from allwall..they have two different types.i got the nylon head from advanced tools:thumbup:


these ones,if so how do you like them(the bead one) http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Mud-Heads


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> these ones,if so how do you like them(the bead one) http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Mud-Heads


Yep the plastic bodied ones inside and out.they work good on a corner box..much better on my mud runner.but if out side corner is hung not so well it will catch on the problem area.but if all is well on pass good to go..deff leaves enough mud:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

there still is the old fashion way too...clincher...one company I sub work for specs there's clinched/meshed and first coated with quickset..I never get callbacks

We use the no coat setup too but I personally don't like it for window wraps..i'm just stuck in my old ways I guess


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah that will work..but here is my problem with that ..no offence.if you hit clinched bead with somthing most of the time it will crack right up the edge...tape on wont..not saying it cant but I havent had it happen...steelstuded walls..when you run base and uour trim screw hiys the clinched bead. Some times it will thread the bead away from wall..that just my oppion.and yes everybody does it differrnt


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a clincher and 1/2" or 3/8" staples every 12 or 16" too. Never had problems. Also, I hold the bead like 3" from the floor, if my base if 4". Quicket/mud 1st coat, sand, mud second coat, sand, and skim.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> these ones,if so how do you like them(the bead one) http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Mud-Heads


 Thats the head I use, (90 outside) works great,,, unless your hanger cuts the board back . If the rock has a gap at the corner, you will pile mud up on the floor, no biggy if you just go round at the end of the day and pick it up. If you get the hanger to hang it "full" it leaves no mess.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Yeah that will work..but here is my problem with that ..no offence.if you hit clinched bead with somthing most of the time it will crack right up the edge...tape on wont..not saying it cant but I havent had it happen...steelstuded walls..when you run base and uour trim screw hiys the clinched bead. Some times it will thread the bead away from wall..that just my oppion.and yes everybody does it differrnt


no offense taken at all....but i can tell you on "my"bead, that don't and won't happen..i have framers mad at me all the time when they have to tie in to a corner in remodel that I have done...they have to beat the hell out of it with a framing hammer to get it off...if you mesh it and quickset your bedcoat, it won't crack..unless you got a junk crimper and you aren't crimping it square. I won't turn this into a mesh thing, but this is pretty much the only thing I use mesh for


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool gotcha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Cool gotcha. :thumbsup:


I wasn't trying to sound like my way is the only way...just a what works for me scenario....no coat approached the company I sub 75% of my work from with an incentive type thing...bought so many cases of bead for x amount of $ and got 3(i think) hoppers and rollers for free to try to switch on the product and methods...it has its pluses and minuses and in the end, I just prefer my way....nothing wrong with it...paper faced metal is a different story though

My big drawback with the no coat is when you tape with green lid mud thinned enough to wipe but not too thin to puddle the floor...it takes about 3 days for the corner to dry under the tape...like Craig said above..you get it bedded/skimmed and when you go to sand, the corner is shrunk back and has to be hit again...the few jobs where you can get it on with, say 90min or even 120, it works fine...I don't like aligning corners with the tape/roller...if it is off you got to get sloppy to straighten them out and that is if you can even....metal, you can get things lined up the way you want before you bed it...for someone like me that has window wraps and door wraps out the backside, it is actually faster doing just metal

But again, it's what works best for you that matters in the end..my wallet and me prefer metal...as I said, stand up metal faced paperbead is another story...just not on doors/windows for me


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> I wasn't trying to sound like my way is the only way...just a what works for me scenario....no coat approached the company I sub 75% of my work from with an incentive type thing...bought so many cases of bead for x amount of $ and got 3(i think) hoppers and rollers for free to try to switch on the product and methods...it has its pluses and minuses and in the end, I just prefer my way....nothing wrong with it...paper faced metal is a different story though
> 
> My big drawback with the no coat is when you tape with green lid mud thinned enough to wipe but not too thin to puddle the floor...it takes about 3 days for the corner to dry under the tape...like Craig said above..you get it bedded/skimmed and when you go to sand, the corner is shrunk back and has to be hit again...the few jobs where you can get it on with, say 90min or even 120, it works fine...I don't like aligning corners with the tape/roller...if it is off you got to get sloppy to straighten them out and that is if you can even....metal, you can get things lined up the way you want before you bed it...for someone like me that has window wraps and door wraps out the backside, it is actually faster doing just metal
> 
> But again, it's what works best for you that matters in the end..my wallet and me prefer metal...as I said, stand up metal faced paperbead is another story...just not on doors/windows for me


 I DONT PREFERE NO COAT FOR OUT SIDE CORNERS..BUT I DO ON OFF ANGLES AND THERE L TRIM FOR WINDOW RETURNS...WHEN IM DOING OPENINGS WITH TAPEON PAPER FACED METAL BEAD ILL MUD THE WHOLE OPENING ..PLACE MY BEAD..ROLL AND LINE UP ALL TOGATHER..AND MY AREA IM GETTING 1.20 A LINEL FOOT TO INSTALL BEAD LABOR ONLY..SO THE FASTER THE BETTER...BUT I WAS TAUGHT TO PUT QUALITY FIRST BY MY FATHER AND SPEED WILL COME WITH EXPERANCE AND IT HAS..IF WE ALL DID EVERYTHING THE SAME ..WHAT A BORRING WORLD WE WOULD LIVE IN.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*Clinch all the way...*

I am still a firm believer on clinching all my metal beads. As a matter of fact I have the tapers put on their own beads, that way it is done w/ no wining but themselves if they do it wrong. Practice, practice, practice....The no-coat I am not yet liking it. Just my thoughts.


----------

